# Tile cutters/saw



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Morning all, after some input on buying a powered ceramic tile saw/cutter.

It's for DIY use and not the biggest of spaces to be tiling, round 25 m2.

Was thinking about this one from Screwfix...

http://m.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb337tcb-750w-tile-saw-230v/34771

Howler or contender?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

One off job ? Can hire one for a lot less money from travis perkins etc

But yes that would do the job just fine, not cutting particularly akward tiles ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yup, unless I have a crack at the kitchen at some point.

Not that I can find it but I had one a few years back think it was a PlasPlug. Good enough but would have been less powerful than the one I linked.

Thought about hiring but I'll never get a clear run to go at it, will be a few hours here and there so probably wouldn't stack up for me.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Fair enough then probably easier to buy one, unless your cutting some big heavy thick tiles you rarely have an issue tbh 

Good price on that and 2 year garuntee too so can't go wrong really


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

We got a Rubi wet cutter at work, which my guvnor bought but it's pretty expensive.
Personally, 9/10 I just use an angle grinder, much quicker.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got this for DIY always try the prices at Toolstation sometime a lot cheaper then screwfix
http://www.toolstation.com/m/part.html?p=10565


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

The one you linked to looks a worthwhile bit of kit. The other one someone linked to is a bit Mickey Mouse, fine if your cutting small tiles but a pain for anything bigger.
Only other thing to consider is whether your cutting ceramic or porcelain as a better blade is required.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I've bought the one from Screwfix, I'll post up maybe if anyone is interested to know what it's like...just need to get the room ready for actual tiling...this will take me an age


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I've a wet cutter I bought first, then I got a manual tile cutter... I only use the manual cutter now; wet cutters ruin the edge of the tile, especially darker coloured tiles


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting kings..

Every time, well almost, I've scribed then gone to snap I've been left with a terrible finish.

I am cack handed minded


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

When I was doing the kitchen , bathroom etc, the plasplug one I have was grand as most of the cuts were straight. However it's a bit of a pain when trying to do anything else. For that I use the angle grinder or even the little dremel. 

Good luck with the project. 

Cooka


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Gonna need it Cooks, still in the strip out phase after a mishap isolating the shower


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I've not tried a diamond disc on my angle grinder yet; this is something I shall try next! The Ruby cutter I got from screwfix is brilliant.. very clean cuts no damage to edges at all. Best of luck however you chose to do it though, tiling is a dIY job that can save you loads!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The young lad who came to do some flooring used a mains Vitrex pro 750 cutting our thick quarry tiles, clean cut internal corners for about the price you mentioned.

I use a Glastar wet grinder for shaping stained glass.

John Tht.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well due to being away on holiday and all sorts of plumbing issues since last posting, I've only just started to get some floor tiles down over the weekend.

The Erbauer seems nicely put together, pretty robust and is making nice clean cuts so far. Granted nothing too tricky as I've deliberately kept cuts to a minimum by tile positioning and fortuitously the room size means there isn't that much faffing.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

kings.. said:


> I've a wet cutter I bought first, then I got a manual tile cutter... I only use the manual cutter now; wet cutters ruin the edge of the tile, especially darker coloured tiles


I helped a friend do his bathroom recently and had both manual and an electric cutter borrowed from my dad (hes been doing plumbing heating bathrooms etc for 45 years+) and actually prefers the manual one, quicker for straight cuts and doesnt make the mess the electric cutters do


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christian6984 said:


> I helped a friend do his bathroom recently and had both manual and an electric cutter borrowed from my dad (hes been doing plumbing heating bathrooms etc for 45 years+) and actually prefers the manual one, quicker for straight cuts and doesnt make the mess the electric cutters do


The problem in this day and age is that most tiles now are porcelain and not ceramics, wet cutter is the only way to cut some of these tiles. Its like when you try to drill these tiles, you could burn 20 masonry bits out trying to do one hole but a diamond bit will go straight through.


----------

